# 1965 wheel specs



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

can someone tell me if the rally wheels off of a 70 lemans will fit on a 65 gto. if not, what is the lug configuration for a 65?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as the offset is correct they should fit. The bolt pattern is 4 3/4" on both.


----------

